
The U.S. Needs More Colleges - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-01-06/the-u-s-needs-more-colleges
======
joncrane
Interesting thought. So the idea is that increase in supply of higher
education will provide downward price pressure on the cost of higher
education?

Somewhat related, isn't there a glut of supply in professors (academia) and
super cutthroat competition to gain tenure? That would also address that
problem.

The last thing to look at is perhaps introducing sanity into the major
selection process? I know so many people who are investing hundreds of
thousands of dollars and almost a decade into getting a PhD in something like
Ancient Languages that make me wonder if that's an appropriate vocation.
Avocation, sure, but how much benefit to society does that bring compared to
say doctors (of which there's a shortage, right)?

------
bediger4000
Not a bad article. I was afraid this was just another Bloomberg owner-biased
screed, where the price of employees is Just Too High, So We Need More
Candidates On The Market To Keep Salaries Down.

But it wasn't. Bloomberg editors asleep at the wheel? Their oligarchical
masters will be angry!

------
KiranJohny
We need more scalability. I think the top 100 collages in the world should be
scaled down to every person in the world.Second grade colleges are opportunity
cost for a human life.

